# Walking Cane



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering...If I purchased all the stuff for a wood walking cane could I talk one of you turners into making it for me? I would be more than happy to pay you for your services.

Although I don't need it all the time I am having to use a walking cane to get around sometimes, hopefully this will improve the more I heal from the surgery.

Right now I have an aluminum walking cane that I'm using but I don't like it...it makes funny rattling noises  And it wouldn't make a very good weapon if I had to hit somebody with it :rotfl:

Here are the parts...

Looks like this first item is out of stock
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=692&filter=walking cane
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19564&filter=walking cane


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish I could help you out Mate, but i would need the bed extension for my mini lathe to turn it.. Sorry Trod, I hope you start to feel better soon!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got one you can have, but this time you gotta come to me!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> I've got one you can have, but this time you gotta come to me!!!


LOL...That sounds like a friggen AMBUSH! You and TXgoddess will probably be crouching behind the bushes to kick over an old dude 

That will work, PM me your number again.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hell..I can knock that one out for ya, Troddy Boy !!!

Would a cane about 2 foot long git-er-done ???

Waiting for yore order soonest.....

of


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...two foot is at least one foot short buddy.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds like you may be fixed T. If'n you'd like a 'natural' one out of either Ike peach or plum I have several pieces that I could 'scrape up' for you. I made one out of a pecan branch several years ago for myself --- just in case. May not have an exact 90 degree turn for the handle though.......lol
Let me know if you'd like to look this stuff over and I'll bring some by.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Feed me I'll do it. Do you already have the wood or do you want me to use some walnut?
later, biggreen


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

biggreen said:


> Feed me I'll do it. Do you already have the wood or do you want me to use some walnut?
> later, biggreen


It looks like RC's mom may have me fixed up but I'm just bettin she probably wants to beat me with it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Trod...I'd jump on it but the bed on this lathe is too short for a nice stick. I'm not sure if they make a two piece section or not. Keep us posted. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, before I asked the question I forgot that most of everyone's lathes can't do something 36" long.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Mine is 36" between centers but I think you want one with a decent shape and I don't think I could keep any kind of consistency over that length..........

Now a natural shaped hand scraped stick might be different.......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Yeah, before I asked the question I forgot that most of everyone's lathes can't do something 36" long.


Mine could before Ike took care of it.sad4sm


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm good up to 40.5" if you change your mind. 
later, biggreen


----------

